# Christmas card success?



## melissa.donovan (Dec 1, 2021)

Milo says that modelling is ruff work!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute picture!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, Milo is adorable.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

